# Fobs??



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

i was watching some videos on these arrows and i was wondering if they would be good for me to get i am 12 just started shooting a bow but can hit a foot x foot target from forty yards with my pse nova i was just wondering if they would be good for deer hunting from a stand.. also will these be able to go through my whisker biscuit??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am guessing these are the arrows you are talking about?

http://starrflight.com/

I have never even heard of them till I put alittle time in on Google. Anyone use them?


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are meant for fall away rest only. Cool looking new product. Not sure how you would get a pass through with them.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ok thanks ya thats what i am talking about is those. but ya thats what i was thinking huh.. they seem cool but idk thanks guys


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, theres a pretty large FOB "nation" out there. Ive never used them but ive heard they really work for stabilizing your arrow flight, and you dont have to fletch an arrow or get them fletched by a shop, so you save some money there. They have been around for awhile, if you spend some time on archery talk you can hear plenty about them. I may try them once i run out of blazers and get a drop away. Theres alot of people out there that swear by them, its worth giving it a shot if you get a drop away.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I have used them and they fly great-exactly the same as my Blazer vanes. They are however, ALOT noisier. They pop out when going through an animal according to the "FOB nation." Too noisy for me-I will stick to Blazers!


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok thanks for all the tips and everything.. i was just curious i think i will check out blazers thanks and

have fun this season! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

hey coyote, i dont know anything about them but i just wanted to say i too am originally from ohio (akron) and am a first time bow hunter.one of these days im gonna make it up there to do some deer hunting. im sure youve seen the beaty buck. keep hunting and maybe youll have a shot at one of these monsters. and hopefully youll down it. later coyote. good luck


----------

